# Newbie with some questions



## hogluvr (May 3, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the board and also to tractors, just purchased my first, a 1949 8N and have some questions. It ran when I was looking at it, former owner said it needed some carb work and I noticed that he was running it with the choke all the way out. I got it home and had a lot of trouble starting it and keeping it going, once it was going it would barely run. Carb had gas all over it so thought I would start with a rebuild kit. Then I pulled the plugs and did a compression check, 3 of the cylinders were within 10% or so of one another, 4th cylinder has zero compression! I've worked on cars and bikes most of my life but wondered what would be the probable cause, trying to prepare myself for the worst when I tear into it!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy hogluvr, welcome to the forum.

Compression should be over 100 psi. Minimum 90 psi. When compression is low, it will not start. The cylinder with no compression may have a stuck valve. There is a side panel you can remove to see if the valves are moving.


----------



## hogluvr (May 3, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy hogluvr, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Compression should be over 100 psi. Minimum 90 psi. When compression is low, it will not start. The cylinder with no compression may have a stuck valve. There is a side panel you can remove to see if the valves are moving.


Thank you. I have since found out that is exactly what is happening. Other 3 cylinders are 100, 110 & 115 psi.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that....


----------



## hogluvr (May 3, 2021)

BigT said:


> I'm glad to hear that....


Yeah me too! Hopefully it's just gunked up and not bent or anything


----------

